# Nissan march 2013



## Aushky (Nov 24, 2019)

I am used to atf engine vehicle but recently I have been driving a Nissan march 2013 model which is cvt engine. 

My issue is it doesn't have a dipstick to check the fluid levels do there's no way you can tell if it's enough. The mileage currently is 118000. What's the right transmission fluid for the vehicle and how do you know when it's low or needs change?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 2013's and newer CVTs don't have a fill tube/dipstick. They use a charging pipe set that screws into the overflow plug hole that's under the CVT case. You would have to have a Nissan dealer check the fluid level. I believe the fluid type is Nissan NS-3. Look under the hood for a sticker that will indicate the type of fluid for the CVT. It's best to replace the fluid every 80,000 to 100,000 mi.


----------

